# Removing Wirsbo PEX ring



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

n0c7 said:


> Anyone know how to remove a Wirsbo/Uponor PEX expansion ring without damaging a copper manifold port or fittings?


 Iuse a new razor in my utility knife...be careful keep it angled away from fitting.....works for me all the time...:yes:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There was a post about 6 months ago on this topic, absolutely brilliant suggestion that I have used many times since. The outside ring can be cut off with a knife as previously suggested. DO NOT cut the PEX pipe off the fitting with a knife if you plan to reuse the fitting, you will almost certainly nick the fitting and it will leak. 

The suggestion (I would love to credit it, can't remember who suggested it) was to heat the PEX tubing lightly with a propane torch until it turns clear, then pull it off the fitting. Works like a charm, you can reuse the fitting, works with brass and plastic fittings (be a little more careful with the plastic fittings).


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

So heat it after you've cut off the ring?


----------

